# Scrap Items that contain precious metals.



## NaNO3

Scrap Items that contain precious metals.
1) Jewelry and Dental 
a) Karat Gold 
b) Sterling Silver 
c) Gold Teeth and Plates 
d) Platinum - Pt/Ir, Pt/Ru, etc. 
e) Gold-Filled 
f) Buffing Dust 
g) Filings 
h) Floor Sweeps 
i) Carpets 
j) Traps or Settling Drums and Sludges 
k) Dental Amalgam 
l) Cyanide Bombing Solutions 

2) Coins 
a) US 90% Silver 
b) US 40% Silver 
c) US War Nickels 
d) Silver Bullion Coins and Bars 
e) Old US Gold Coins 
f) Gold Bullion Coins and Bars 
g) Canadian 80% Silver 
h) World Silver Coins 

3) Consumer 
a) Gold Filled Eyeglass Frames 
b) Silverware, etc. 

4) Electronic 
a) Personal Computers 
b) Circuit Boards 
c) Fingers 
d) Circuit Board Trim 
e) Router Dust 
f) Backplanes 
g) Mainframes 
h) Gold Lids 
i) Old Gold IC’s 
j) CPU IC’s 
k) Hybrid Packages 
l) Hybrid Circuits 
m) Plastic DIP’s 
n) Ceramic DIP’s 
o) Lead Frames and Trim 
p) TO5’s and TO18’s 
q) TO3’s 
r) TO92’s and LED’s 
s) Relays 
t) Thick Film Circuits 
u) Thin Film Circuits 
v) Pins 
w) Connectors 
x) Platinum Group Scrap 
y) Silver Plated Wire 
z) Silver Capacitors 
aa) Palladium Chip Capacitors 
bb) Gold Backed Silicon Wafers and Chips 
cc) Switches, Etc. 
dd) Tantalum Capacitors 
ee) Silver DMSO Solutions 
ff) Solder Preforms – usually Au/Sn or Au/Si 

5) Plating and Coatings 
a) Gold Plating Solutions 
b) Silver Plating Solutions 
c) Other PM Solutions 
d) Drag Out Solutions 
e) Gold Ion Exchange Resin 
f) Wipes 
g) Danglers and Nodules 
h) Liquid Gold Containers 
i) Plating Salts 
j) Filter Cartridges 
k) Gold Stripping Solutions 
l) Reject Plated Parts 
m) Silver Anodes 

6) Electrical 
a) Large Silver Contact Points 

7) Telephone 
a) Wire Relays – Palladium points 
b) Other Relays 
c) Copper Sticks with heavy gold plating every few inches 
d) Cell phones

8 ) Brazes, Pastes, and Solder 
a) Circuit Board Solder from Wave Solder Pots 
b) Braze and Thick Film Pastes 
c) Silver Solder and Brazes 
d) Gold Solder and Brazes 

9) Photographic 
a) Medical X-ray Film 
b) Industrial X-ray Film 
c) Litho Film 
d) Miscellaneous Film 
e) Silver Flake 
f) Hypo Solutions 
g) Steel Wool Canisters 
h) Ion Exchange Resin 
i) Emulsions 

10) Jet Engine 
a) Gold Brazed Stators 
b) Gold Brazed Stator Segments 
c) Gold or Gold/Palladium Brazed Twin Rotor Blades 
d) Gold/Platinum Pitot Tubes 
e) Gold Fuel Manifolds 
f) Gold Fuel Plumbing 
g) Silver and Silver/Palladium Stators 
h) Silver Brazed Stator Segments 
i) Miscellaneous Aircraft Parts 

11) Automobile 
a) Headlamps 
b) Oxygen Sensors 
c) Spark Plugs 
d) Catalytic Converters 

12) Catalysts 
a) Catalytic Converter Catalysts 
b) Ethylene Oxide Silver Catalysts 
c) Petroleum Catalysts 

13) Mining Materials 
a) Gold Nuggets 
b) Gold Dust 
c) Gold Ore 
d) Gold Amalgam 
e) Dore Bars 
f) Black Sand 

14) PM Refinery Scrap 
a) Silver Chloride 
b) Slags 
c) Crucibles 

15) Miscellaneous 
a) Evaporating and Sputtering Chamber Scrap 
b) Silver Plated Copper or Brass 
c) Button Batteries 
d) Military Silver Batteries 
e) Military Salt Water Conversion Kits - Silver 
f) Silver Heat Exchangers 
g) Platinum and Pt/Rh or Pt/Ir Thermocouple Wire 
h) Platinum Lab Crucibles 
i) Gold, Silver, or Palladium Leaf 
j) Solid Silver Wire 
k) Sputtering Targets 
l) Costume Jewelry – Gold or Rhodium Plated 
m) Memory Disks – Gold and/or Rhodium Plated
n) Computer hard drives


----------



## Noxx

Interesting info. Thanks !


----------



## lazersteve

Great list! Thanks for the post!


----------



## TBox

I copied the list and noticed under automobiles that Spark plugs and O2 sensors was on there.

What part of the spark plugs and oxygen sensors would have the precious metal and what kind? which method electrolytic or AR would be best for recovering it? 

I ask because after a visit to a local junk yard for parts I found that they remove plugs and sell them for .25 to .50 each. O2 sensors for about $2 to $5. just wondering if it would be worth it.


----------



## socorban

What? they make you pay for those???? man what is this world coming to. I have one friend who owns a scrap yard, and im also hooked up with about 4 others. When they strip cars and send them to be crushed they let me go in and strip watever i want, i go for the o2 sensor (some platinum, not much) only some plugs, especially iridium. and cut out the wiring harneses, i know its not gold but if you can get your hands on enough copper theres no refining, straight to the recylcing yard for some extra cash.


----------



## ThePierCer

what part of the auto headlight contains precious metals?? I got ALOT of them, and had no idea there was any value in them.


----------



## NaNO3

Rhodium is used in some headlight reflectors.


----------



## ThePierCer

wow, thanks  ..... also, i know the hard drive platters contain platinum, but what about the washers and the disk that hold the platters to the case? They are extremely reflective and don't really look like any metal I've seen? Any ideas what they are made of or coated with?


----------



## goldsilverpro

C'mon guys. At least give me some credit for making that list. You copied it from my post at:

http://recyclebiz.com/discuss/viewtopic.php?t=585

Chris Owen


----------



## lazersteve

Welcome Chris,

Sorry you didn't get the credits you desrve. The poster had that responsibilty and dropped the ball. Thanks for correcting his errors. I try to give sources for all the stuff I post that's not my own, I can only hope that all the other forum members will too.

Steve


----------



## dwt9999

I can only say that I am glad to be a part of such a Great forum. Thanks for the list, I now have a lot more items to look for!

Again, Thanks!

Lew


----------



## Palladium




----------



## Gotrek

ThePierCer said:


> wow, thanks  ..... also, i know the hard drive platters contain platinum, but what about the washers and the disk that hold the platters to the case? They are extremely reflective and don't really look like any metal I've seen? Any ideas what they are made of or coated with?



The washer an disk you speak of are aluminum. They have been in all the drives I've taken apart.


----------



## flankdrive04

Can anyone shed any light on this part of the list?? Pics even??

7) Telephone 

c) Copper Sticks with heavy gold plating every few inches 

cheers!


----------



## goldsilverpro

> Can anyone shed any light on this part of the list?? Pics even??
> 
> 7) Telephone
> 
> c) Copper Sticks with heavy gold plating every few inches



I only saw them once, in about 1990. They are copper rods, with a rectangular cross section about 1/4" by 1/8". The ones I had were about 18" long. There were about 5 or 6 plated sections along the length. The plated sections were an inch or so long and wrapped all the way around the rod. 

At the time, Au was $400/oz and the rods ran at least $50/pound.


----------

